# MSviking Pcola International Report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the Pcola International this past weekend. As they always have, the folks at Pcola Big Game Club put on an excellent event. We had planned all week on fishing the rip near the Double Nipple, but a cruddy weather forecast as well as an “iffy” Roffs/Hilton’s combined with a generous tip from Capt. Alex Pinney changed our minds in favor of the river rip just off Port Eads, La.

Left OB around 4pm Thursday idling all night to the SW in relatively calm seas. Trolled a gorgeous rip all day Friday and most of the day Saturday before heading in. Went 1/5 on blue marlin. Frustrating to loose 4 out of 5 blues, but that’s just the way it goes sometimes pulling lures for blues. We trolled a variety of Black Bart lures with our flat Abaco Prowler and El Squids on the riggers being the hot lures.

We spent Friday night at Port Eads which was a nice break. The new facility is awesome and well managed. I highly encourage anyone in that area to include an overnight there if at all possible.

We won a small amount of money in one of the calcutta bets for C&R but more than that we all have some great memories of great trip.

There are two videos below, one being of the river rip we took from our drone and the other highlighting the trip as a whole. I usually take lots of pics but focused more on video this time.



Drone Video of the rip we fished (watch in 1080p)





6 min video summary of the trip


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome boat, great family, and the ability to turn around two outstanding video edits in a day's time. You're my hero. 

Oh yeah, congrats on the blue too.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Co cat herder! Lol..great video and report Robert.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Love the video. Fantastic. Especially like the fighting sequences and the rip from the drone. What a rip!!!!

Glad to see you went the distance and it paid off. I've heard some great things about Port Eads since the rebuild and positive things about the staff down there.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good work. Lots of fun to watch. Thanks for posting


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert, We fished the rip near the double nipple on Saturday for an hour headed back home with a ton of small mahi and big hardtails to show for it.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice rip, great videos, thank you...


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We found a decent rip south of ensco, about 130mi out. Too bad we found it Saturday morning and were only on it for an hour or two before we had to pull the plug and head in. Was a great tournament, congrats to everyone who fished it!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing and the video timeline.

catch 'em up.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Robert 

I saw your boat gone when I got in last Thursday and was really rooting for you and your family to win . Glad to see you swung for the fence and almost put together 5 blue in on trip in the GOM. 

Congrats to you and your family :thumbsup:

Those conditions you filmed where incredible with the green water / blue water rip . I sure wish I was brave enough to fly my drone at sea too :thumbsup:


Well done Robert :thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! Outstanding video.. I've never had the chance to experience anything even remotely close to seeing a rip like that. too cool !!!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic videos....Congrats on the Blue.....that rip looked sick!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Gotta love the speed and long runs of a blue marlin. Hearing the drag on that first one got me excited. Congrats on the trip!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*El Squid Jr or Sr*

Was that an El Squid Jr or Sr? Looks like it is a "noisy" lure. Probably Jr as it was on the outrigger. Thanks for the info and videos.

Bob


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Bob
It was an El Squid Sr. which has been a hot lure for us this year.


----------

